# Diabetic Slang words, acronyms and terminology



## Jules001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi still a virgin on this forum I have noticed several abbrievated words which me nothing to me lol...

Could someone give me the run down on all the slang/shorten words you use on here lol

Cheers

Jules


----------



## D_G (Jun 16, 2010)

Heres a few i can think of... off the top of my head 

DSN - Diabetes Specialist Nurse

DKA - Diabetic Ketoacidosis

BG/BS - Blood Glucose/Sugar

HBA1C - This is your average blood glucose percentage over a period of time (3 months normally)

MDI - Multiple Daily Injections (Bolus/Basal)

BASAL - Your background insulin for example...Levemir or Latnus

BOLUS - The insulin you inject to cover food - Fast acting insulin for example Novorapid

CHO - Carbohydrate portion (1 carbohydrate portion means it is equal to 10g carbohydrate)

GI - Glycemic index - the rate in which glucose in certain foods are released

There is proabably more but these shud get u started  

D_G

x


----------



## shiv (Jun 16, 2010)

So if you eat some CPs, but don't take enough bolus and don't check your BGs, you could end up in DKA with a visit from your DSN, who knows it could impact on your HbA1c! This applies whether on MDI or on a pump (also know as a CSII, continuous subcutaneous insulin infusion). If you're lucky they'll fit you with a CGM (continuous glucose moniter) 

...sorry, my sense of humour.


----------



## VBH (Jun 16, 2010)

Any in particular you're wondering about Jules?

Just a couple of things about the ones listed above. 

CHO is a general abbreviation for carbohydrate.  CP is a carb portion.
HbA1c is not an average, although its often referred to as one.
( http://diabetesforum.org.uk/component/myblog/diabetes-myths-10-hba1c-is-an-average.html )


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 16, 2010)

VBH said:


> Any in particular you're wondering about Jules?
> 
> Just a couple of things about the ones listed above.
> 
> ...



good link there VBH, cheers


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2010)

VBH said:


> Any in particular you're wondering about Jules?
> 
> Just a couple of things about the ones listed above.
> 
> ...



Slight inaccuracy in your article VBH - the new reporting is in millimoles per mole (mmol/mol), not millimoles per litre (mmol/l). I won't charge you for the proof-reading


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I found the list useful too, you learn something new every day here!


----------



## bev (Jun 16, 2010)

shiv said:


> So if you eat some CPs, but don't take enough bolus and don't check your BGs, you could end up in DKA with a visit from your DSN, who knows it could impact on your HbA1c! This applies whether on MDI or on a pump (also know as a CSII, continuous subcutaneous insulin infusion). If you're lucky they'll fit you with a CGM (continuous glucose moniter)
> 
> ...sorry, my sense of humour.



Nice one Shiv! That made me chuckle!

D I P P - diabetes is a pain in the posteria

BOB - bolus on board
ISF - insulin sensitivity factor
IOB - insulin on board
TB - temporary basal

Cant think of anymore at the moment.Bev


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanx everyone and shiv very funny lol... now I know what your talking about when I read some of these threads lol......

Just woke up BS 6.3 which is really low for me, got a dry mouth!!!! only had 5 tins of beer last night and they were from 7pm up to 02.45 this morning..... I know what ya all gonna say drink water lol

Jules


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

I do tend to call my glucose testing meter my puncture kit...


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 16, 2010)

DINOB - Diabetic In Need Of Beer


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice 1 tom love it


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2010)

VBH said:


> HbA1c is not an average, although its often referred to as one.



But HbA1c can be considered a weighted average (i.e. weighted towards more current weeks). So, it isn't strictly correct to say that it isn't an average.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2010)

TomH said:


> DINOB - Diabetic In Need Of Beer



Isn't the doctor in Star Trek:Enterprise a DINOB-u-lan? 

p.s. A glossary of terms was mentioned ages ago by Kati/Admin, but life has got in the way, so I will work on providing one. Please keep all your acronyms and terminology flooding in!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2010)

Hubby has a sense of humor and calls glilzide lucozade pills and metformin (the 850 MG ones) horse pills. That way if I am entwined with little feller after meals he remembers which ones to get...


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Whats ttc!


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 16, 2010)

Not diabetes slang that - it means Trying to Conceive.


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh right lol wish I never asked now Doh'


----------

